# When a Whoooo Hooooo, turns into an OH Sh........



## Trekchick (Jul 4, 2008)

.................iiiiiiit!

I had one of the best ride nights of the season.  Getting the bunny hops, popping logs, and ripping through the down hills, ruts, roots and all!
I had tons of Whooooo Hoooooo! Going on!
Then it happened.
The guy in front of me(new guy to the group) didn't follow the line of those in front of him, and went to a bad spot in the sand, he baubbled, which forced me to take a different line, one of which was worse with sand, which sucked me off trail where I hit a log under brush and went over the handle bars.
Bruised hip, strawberry marks on my stomach, hit my head hard on the ground(thank goodness for a good helmet), and twisted my wrist.
I figured I sprained my wrist, so, no biggie, finished the ride, loaded my bike and headed for dinner with friends.
During dinner, my wrist started to bruise and swell, ugh!
off to ER for xrays.  Yup, Hairline fracture, and possible ligament damage.
I think I'll be back on the bike in a few weeks, but I won't know until I see the sports med doc on Monday.

My new goal, Turn the Oh Sh........its into Whoo Hoooo's, not the the other way around!

Tell me your whooo hooo stories!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a shot prior to the crash.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 4, 2008)

You should of had the FS bike instead of the HT, you _might_ of rode right on by him.

Hope you get back out soon.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You should of had the FS bike instead of the HT, you _might_ of rode right on by him.
> 
> Hope you get back out soon.


I have a FS, but left it home.  Don't ask me why, but I've been playing around on the HT a lot this summer.  Next time The Liquid comes out to play!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 4, 2008)

First of all Trek -- Sorry bout the wrist those suckers are nasty . I broke mine a couple times . MY PT was playing my guitars  

Just had a WOOHOO /OH shit moment today on the golf course .

On  245 yd par 3 hole I  stuck the drive 4 ft from the pin then--------------------- 2 putted  DOH !!!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 4, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just had a WOOHOO /OH shit moment today on the golf course .
> 
> On  245 yd par 3 hole I  stuck the drive 4 ft from the pin then--------------------- 2 putted  DOH !!!!!


That does suck!
From a golfers perspective........
Much worse than a broken wrist!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> .
> During dinner, my wrist started to bruise and swell, ugh!
> off to ER for xrays.  Yup, Hairline fracture, and possible ligament damage.
> I think I'll be back on the bike in a few weeks, but I won't know until I see the sports med doc on Monday.
> !



If there is any ligament damage 2 weeks till your back on the bike is very optimistic. Ligamants do not heal very quickly. I injured my left wrist last November during judo (don't even know how I did it) and tore a ligament in my hand. It took about 5 months to recover about 80%. I am still working on that last 20%. I hope things work out better for you.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 4, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If there is any ligament damage 2 weeks till your back on the bike is very optimistic tore a ligament in my hand. It took about 5 months to recover about 80%. I am still working on that last 20%. I hope things work out better for you.



   You are right on target ---I only got 85% back on mine


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2008)

One more thing: the only way they can till if there was ligament damage is with an MRI. For some reason MRI's to the hand are one of the longest to perform. Mine took almost 50 minutes.......which really sucked! Those things are freakin loud!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 4, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Those things are freakin loud!



Just had my knee done yesterday, Sounded like a jackhammer for 30 minutes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2008)

I hope you heal quickly trekchik

I did the same thing Mountain Biking about 15 years ago, rushed to get back out instead of letting it heal properly and to this day I still have problems with my wrist.  Best to take it slow and give it proper time to heal


----------



## bvibert (Jul 4, 2008)

That sucks!  I hope it's not too bad and you're able to get back on the bike soon.  Don't push it though..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> One more thing: the only way they can till if there was ligament damage is with an MRI. For some reason MRI's to the hand are one of the longest to perform. Mine took almost 50 minutes.......which really sucked! Those things are freakin loud!


My Brother in law is the MRI tech 
I've had MRI's on both of my shoulders, which was awesome because I fell asleep.
The hand may be more difficult because I won't be laying down.


Its day two after the crash and I'm finding sore spots on places I didn't know existed. 

Thanks for the well wishes.  Even though I don't wish Oh Shit's on anyone, I was sorta hoping that others would tell their stories to help entertain me while I'm out of commission.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The hand may be more difficult because I won't be laying down.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> For a hand MRI they make you lay down on your stomach with you arm out-stretched above your head (like you pretending to fly like super man). It is a really uncomfortable position to be in for that long. The hardest part for me was kepping my hand still


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Trekchick said:
> 
> 
> > The hand may be more difficult because I won't be laying down.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.  Maybe I will sleep. 
I like the head set with smooth jazz, and time to mellow out.


----------



## severine (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your injury!!   Hope it heals quickly and isn't as serious as you're thinking.


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> My Brother in law is the MRI tech
> I've had MRI's on both of my shoulders, which was awesome because I fell asleep.
> The hand may be more difficult because I won't be laying down.
> 
> ...



I got more crash stories than I can probably remember...

One time on a wet rainy day in Bigelow Hollow a long time ago, I hit a nice slick root, caught air like I intended, but my back wheel slid on the root on take off and aimed me directly towards a ~36" DBH white pine which I didn't really intend for... tacoed the front wheel, and ended up with a bad wrist sprain.  First and only time I've tacoed a wheel.  It looked pretty funny.

Let's see... I've been over the handlebars umpteen times... one of the more acrobatic times was at Killington, just at the intersection directly below the K1 lodge that makes a big switchback to the right and has lots of loose gravel.  The whole day we had been taking the turn fast, skidding around the turn almost to the point of needing to countersteer.  Well one of the times I was a little to cavalier on the countersteer, jack knifed my front wheel, went superman over the handlebars and landed on my stomach in the gravel with my hands outstreched.  Thankfully I had my gloves on and a long sleeve shirt, or I would have been bloody from palm to elbow.

One time I fell and bent the derailleur hanger on my road bike trying to get on with one foot and clip in at the same time.  Banged up my knee on that one.

First time I ever tried clipless pedals I had the pedal tension way too tight and the cleat not tight enough.  When I tried to unclip, the cleat twisted on the shoe and I fell over sideways in the driveway.  Ol' pops laughed pretty hard on that one.

One time I was having such bad luck with a saddle bag staying on in a race, that last time it had fallen off, I was so angry I laid on my brakes with all my might... and went over the bars as a result.  Fortunately it was just grass, but I was pissed and felt really stupid.  I took the contents from the bag and stuffed them in my jersey and hucked the bag out into the woods somewhere.  Wasn't even my bag, but now I know why my "friend" lent it to me.  He laughed when I told him the story as he finished about four places in front of me.

Last year at K I was taking a small but pretty gnarly technical drop (~2') over a bad log with a 90 deg turn immediately following with lots of rocks in the trail. My foot came out of my pedal, and since I was pretty much where I needed to be on the bike, i.e. behind my saddle over my rear wheel... I fell off the back of my bike and had a big ol sharp rock go right into my left lower back.  Knocked the wind outta me from behind (not a good feeling) and left a good scar.  Was able to ride gingerly the next day.  Still have the scar (w00t).

Ah... I've fallen countless times at Killington and wound up with gravel and small rocks and what not lodged under my skin... usually around the knees.  That's always fun in the shower peeling back the skin to get the rocks out.  I might actually wear some shin/knee guards this year (only took me what, 8 years to figure it out).

I got a whole mess of stories... that's really just the tip of the iceberg.  Fortunately nothing season ending... most of it was no more serious than bad wirst sprains.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> I got more crash stories than I can probably remember...
> 
> One time on a wet rainy day in Bigelow Hollow a long time ago, I hit a nice slick root, caught air like I intended, but my back wheel slid on the root on take off and aimed me directly towards a ~36" DBH white pine which I didn't really intend for... tacoed the front wheel, and ended up with a bad wrist sprain.  First and only time I've tacoed a wheel.  It looked pretty funny.
> 
> ...




HAHA  great stories.  I have one.  It was not me but a buddy i ride with.  We were riding and came out along the lake.  On the dock was a lady he had a fancy for.  He went in her direction and rode out onto the dock.  He slowed to a stop and could not get his foot out of the pedal.  Fell over right into the lake.  His look was priceless.   Dont think he ever got in her pants.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Now this is the thread I was looking for!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, the good thing is that by today, the swelling in your wrist should have peaked and will start coming down, then hopefully a clean MRI, a little rest for the ligaments and then back on the bike, and also likely back on the golf course, since I'd guess that this injury of your isn't exactly condusive for swinging the golf club either!


----------



## powbmps (Jul 8, 2008)

I went out Saturday for a ride with a friend of mine.  Found a small (I mean _small_) drop in a washed out section of the logging road we were on.  Rode back up the hill to get some speed.  For a brief second I thought I was pretty cool.......then my front wheel didn't even leave the ground.  Went right down off the rock and threw me over the handlebars.  Managed to avoid most of the rocks, but still banged my knee and arm pretty good.  My seat was twisted close to 90 degrees, but no bike damage.

I wish I had some skilz.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Well, the good thing is that by today, the swelling in your wrist should have peaked and will start coming down, then hopefully a clean MRI, a little rest for the ligaments and then back on the bike, and also likely back on the golf course, since I'd guess that this injury of your isn't exactly condusive for swinging the golf club either!



The swelling started to subside yesterday, which is good.  Problem..........I started to feel better, thus, overdoing it.
Wrist is sore today.  Black eye and other bruising is looking a lot better.
The doc said he couldn't see me Monday, so my apt is tomorrow morning. 
He's gonna scold me


----------



## awf170 (Jul 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> I got more crash stories than I can probably remember...
> 
> One time on a wet rainy day in Bigelow Hollow a long time ago, I hit a nice slick root, caught air like I intended, but my back wheel slid on the root on take off and aimed me directly towards a ~36" DBH white pine which I didn't really intend for... tacoed the front wheel, and ended up with a bad wrist sprain.  First and only time I've tacoed a wheel.  It looked pretty funny.
> 
> ...



Sweet, sounds like a good time at K-mart. :lol: When are you guys going?  I know you have told me like 5 time already, but yeah I forget.  




I have yet to wipe out in my 14 days of mountain biking despite always doing ridiculously stupid crap.  I'm just that awesome I guess.  ;-)


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 8, 2008)

ah you haven't lived til you survived a few endo's - my favorite 2 are one where i landed my face on a jagged rock, luckily i had on safety glasses from work (clear, light, cheap=free, non fogging - a must although i've been lazy lately) and didn't sustain any eye damage. my mouth was bleeding and numb so i thought i knocked out all my teeth. a few minutes later i started to regain feeling and counted em - all there, just drove the top one through my upper lip - sported the goat that summer! My wifes making me go to the kids orthontist to get a retainer though - shits been moving around in there ever since... 2nd fav is coming down a steep blind shoot and see a a golfing disc on the trail. I get like 2 feet from it and the stoned golfer steps out of the trees right in front of me - i endo right over him and land/flip right  back on my feet,brush myself off and check out my bike. the stoned dudes like i'm an emt so he starts grabbing my arm and legs to check motion range and for breaks -im like get off me a$$hole! guess you had  to be there....


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> ah you haven't lived til you survived a few endo's - my favorite 2 are one where i landed my face on a jagged rock, luckily i had on safety glasses from work (clear, light, cheap=free, non fogging - a must although i've been lazy lately) and didn't sustain any eye damage. ..


Eye's are a must to protect!    Glad you came out of that okay.

I have an update for my Ortho apt.
Update
Saw ortho today, who chuckled at the ER report on my hand.
Though there may be ligament damage, he is not assuming that, nor approaching that until the fracture is healed.
The bone the ER doc said had a fracture does not have a fracture, which is probably why I am not feeling pain in that area, and haven't been feeling pain in that area.
The bone that actually does have a fracture, is the Pisiform(No this is not a renal issue) (C) in this diagram






I will be using brace the next two weeks. He's assuming that I won't be laying low, and encouraged me to listen to the pain and not do things that the pain won't allow.
I'm guessing I'll be back on the bike by next Wednesday for my Hump Day Ride!

Okay Class, any questions?


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

What a thorough report!   Not serious though, right?  Be careful!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like good news on the hand!   Hopefully all continues to go well and you can resist the urge to push it too much.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

severine said:


> What a thorough report!   Not serious though, right?  Be careful!



Not serious.  Which is what I suspected, but a break in a different area, where I thought it was broken. 
I am extremely excited about the quick recovery of my body.  I can't wait to get back out there!



bvibert said:


> Sounds like good news on the hand!   Hopefully all continues to go well and you can resist the urge to push it too much.


Not push it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next winter, you'll meet me, hopefully at Abasin, and you won't be surprised when you meet the real me.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

Tomorrow it will be three weeks since the broken wrist.  I've been healing well, with only minor pain, and an occasional dumb ass "OUCH!"
So, I went riding with the girls tonight and got my groove back.  No apprehension, and no hesitation.  Toward the end of the ride I good feel a bit of swelling, and it was getting sore, so I was more tentative in areas where I knew the terrain was tough, but all in all it was great to get back out there!


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2008)

Way to go!!!  Nothing keeps you idle for long.   That's a good thing!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2008)

Glad you got back out!  Don't push it too hard though.

Did you rock the SS??


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Way to go!!!  Nothing keeps you idle for long.   That's a good thing!


Sev, you are inspirational.  After your procedure last week, you got back out there.  I'll be thinking of you this weekend!



bvibert said:


> Glad you got back out!  Don't push it too hard though.
> 
> Did you rock the SS??


Ah yes, the SS.  It has an aggressive forward riding position, which is not likely to bode well until I'm 100%.
Trust me, I was eager to take it out.  I loaded it and unloaded it about 4 times before I decided to play it smart and take the HT, which has the least forward position of all my bikes.
I'm contemplating a couple options for the SS.
 - get the riser bars and stem to bring it up an inch or two
or
 - wait til the wrist heals and see if this forward position will be fun to play with.
Admittedly, my wrist is achy today but nothing I can't work through.


----------

